# LF: taracotta rectangular or round breeding caves



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking for some breeding caves like this one or similar, thanks "2wheelsx2" I borrowed your picture to show the breeding caves I'm looking for.
(open this link<) 
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_92IVadGjH2w/SzhHUQJyhvI/AAAAAAAAA_E/UFapPYAv7mw/s800/DSC_0551.JPG


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking........................... help please


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Canadian Aquatics occasionally makes em/sells em. But they seem to sell out quickly. Pm him maybe. Two terra cotta saucers siliconed together with a hole cut out, has worked well for me too.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Canadian Aquatics occasionally makes em/sells em. But they seem to sell out quickly. Pm him maybe. Two terra cotta saucers siliconed together with a hole cut out, has worked well for me too.


thanks I'll give Pat a call.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, that cave is specifically from Charles/Pat. Not sure if they have any more. My other caves are mostly from plecocaves.com which are caves that Brantley Berry sells. With the exchange the way it is now, it might be easier/cheaper to get from Angel Fins. Caves


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I have got all of mine from Ken's fish, mail order in the states, no problem over the border. There is a fellow in Victoria making breeding caves and condos, you can check out his ad on Used Victoria, under pets/fish. They are made of slate, siliconed together, I have a bunch, very good quality.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I was able to find old bricks with variuous hole size and shape. I also raised ABNP in bamboo tubes cut from my bamboo patch


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

still looking..............................


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Have you checked out what CanadianAquatics is selling for pleco caves?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Pat has some.I was just there.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I plan on grabbing some from Pat when I'm out that way, in the meantime I ordered some square and rectangular ones from Angel fins.
Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

